# Que se puede hacer con un integrado de un cd Pionner?



## petorrente (Sep 27, 2009)

Hola, que tal?..los molesto con una consulta..soy nuevo en esto de la electrónica como hobbie, aunque tengo algunos conocimientos teóricos estoy intentando incursionar en la parte practica, así que quería armar un pequeño amplificador por amor al arte nomas..ahora bien, cayo en mis manos el reproductor de cds pionner de un auto que yo no andaba (la botonera, ya casi no leia ningun cd..etc), así que decidí desarmarlo y llegar hasta lo que creo que es el amplificador..es un integrado marcado como PAL005A, es eso el amplificador?..y si es . alguien sabe donde conseguir el Datasheet, ya que estuve buscando y no hay casi referencias a este aparatito..desde ya muchas gracias!


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 27, 2009)

Mira, en este link tratan un problema casi parecido al tuyo.

Saludos!!!

http://www.yoreparo.com/foros/reparacion_de_audio/59136.html


----------



## petorrente (Sep 27, 2009)

Uh..genial..muchisimas gracias..voy a leer y si sale algo interesante lo posteo..


----------



## djpusse (Sep 28, 2009)

hola amigo como estas yo al pal005 como el pal007 nunca lo consegui pero en la pagina que te paso el amigo tocatomon estan todos los reemplazos que en argentina estan en mas o menos $35 esos integrados ultimament estan viniendo en todos los reproductores de cd para los autos

aca te mando el datasheet del que uso siempre el TDA7386



Suerte amigo


----------



## petorrente (Sep 28, 2009)

Gracias por la información Djpusse, pero justamente la idea no era reemplazarlo, sino usarlo para alguna otra cosa (armar otro amplificador por ejemplo) . Por lo que estuve leyendo de lo que me mandaron vos y Tacatomon, este amplificador (el PAL005a) es totalmente reemplazable por algunos TDA, por lo que asumo que las especificaciones de este y esos TDA deben ser muy parecidas no?


----------



## djpusse (Sep 29, 2009)

mira no me quiero arriesgar mucho al decir que casi todos los integrados que tienen ese mismo encapsulado son iguales


fijate en el datasheet que te mande esta el pcb para armar un amplificador suelen andar bien esos integrados siempre y cuando tenga su alimentacion adecuada y el disipador de calor en excelentes estado ya que estos integrados suelen calentar mucho 



Suerte amigo espero que te alla servido
Saludos


----------

